# ACS Processing: Applied for Application Developer, ACS asking to proceed with RPL



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello,

This is Swetha from Hyderabad(India) and Im new to this forum and find it really helpful w.r.t australian immigration

Im having 6 yrs of experience in Java Development and am working for CTS(Cognizant) India

I have B.Tech(Mechanical) degree from JNTU(Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University) which is recognized by AICTE/UGC

I have applied myself for ACS processing(Developer Programmer 261312) and after nearly 3 months., I got an email which states that my educational requirments are not met., I searched in this forum and seeing some posts on RPL, Im getting doubt whether MY BTech degree qualified for ICT..

Please let me know how to take it further as Im clueless

Im stuck at STAGE3 in Skills Application Status

following is the email:

"
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following 2 actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.

* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.


* Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank.


* Transfer Payments - please use the following bank account information:
Bank Branch: Commonwealth Bank
41 Oxford St, SYDNEY, NSW, 2000, AUSTRALIA. 
Bank Branch Number: (BSB) 062 – 017
Account Name: Australian Computer Society Inc. Council Account 
Account Number: 80 - 1049

When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - assessment at acs.org.au

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.

Please attach your completed ACS Project Report Form in PDF file format to this email.



We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS within this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation.

Kind Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 
"

Thanks,
-Swetha


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, BE Mechanical does not fall under ICT meaning it has very little or no ICT content for ACS to assess your degree. So, you need to go with RPL - Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL). You need to provide 2 project reports in the format specified by the ACS. 

Check here for FAQ - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/12659/Recognition-of-Prior-Learning-RPL.pdf

To get you started, check this link for sample Project Report Form : http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/file/0006/9537/ACS-Project-Report-Form.odt

There are quite a few threads which details about RPL


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/157566-new-acs-rule-rpl-applications.html Has more details reg the RPL. ACS might also deduct 6 years from your experience which would mean you cannot claim any points for you experience.


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot Bond Bhai for valuable info.. Im a Sun Certified Java Programmer SCJP, and also SCWCD.. will that help in supporting/defending my IT educational qualifications. .


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Sweta - BE in mechanical will never pass ACS assessment by front door - you need RPL - that is must. For Java certification - sorry then wont make effect but while submitting RPL show that too. Check ACS website for certificate recognition details.

BUT, what should be the prime worrying point to you - is exp pts. As you have 7+ years of exp - and RPL going to chop off 6 years - that means you are left with around a year experience which is not going to give you any point... 

Hence start preparing hard for good IELTS - if you do not have alternate point source like spouse/australia porf yr etc..


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

mainak said:


> Sweta - BE in mechanical will never pass ACS assessment by front door - you need RPL - that is must. For Java certification - sorry then wont make effect but while submitting RPL show that too. Check ACS website for certificate recognition details.
> 
> BUT, what should be the prime worrying point to you - is exp pts. As you have 7+ years of exp - and RPL going to chop off 6 years - that means you are left with around a year experience which is not going to give you any point...
> 
> Hence start preparing hard for good IELTS - if you do not have alternate point source like spouse/australia porf yr etc..


Thanks a lot Mainak
I will start filling up ACS then as dont have any other option
what should be my target IELTS score to get australian visa??
you are telling about spouse.. if my husband also writes ielts will that help in securing australian visa??
thanks,
Swetha


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot Mainak
> I will start filling up ACS then as dont have any other option
> what should be my target IELTS score to get australian visa??
> you are telling about spouse.. if my husband also writes ielts will that help in securing australian visa??
> ...


To advise this you have to detail here all sub cases for point claiming... but you can easily find this out from DIBP website... no need to ask anyone - if still in doubt then revert here

for partner point at first your partner shall have an occupation within SOL


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi mainak, 
How are you doing, sorry to jump into your conversation, this is raj here, I am 2010 engineering IT passout from jntu. I have 3 yrs of experience in IT (S/w tester) till date. Can you please let me know if this experience is enough to get a ACS +very. My IELTS is overall 7.5. Please suggest me if I can go for acs now, and apply under regional


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

wallabie

you can obviously go for acs - but your effective experience will be either years (as u have total 3 yrs) or 0 yrs - depending upon ICT contents of your graduation


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

mainak said:


> wallabie
> 
> you can obviously go for acs - but your effective experience will be either years (as u have total 3 yrs) or 0 yrs - depending upon ICT contents of your graduation


Thanks for the info


----------



## wallabie (Apr 7, 2014)

mainak said:


> wallabie
> 
> you can obviously go for acs - but your effective experience will be either years (as u have total 3 yrs) or 0 yrs - depending upon ICT contents of your graduation


Hi mainak, when acs deducts experience, is the deducted experience counted by states during sponsorship. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

wallabie said:


> Hi mainak, when acs deducts experience, is the deducted experience counted by states during sponsorship. Hope to hear from you.


It is irrespective of any sponsorship..
ACS gives you skill assessment of x many of years...and you have to claim only that one.
For you..targer score should be 8 in each especially when you are seeking for ss


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

wallabie said:


> Hi mainak, when acs deducts experience, is the deducted experience counted by states during sponsorship. Hope to hear from you.


DIBP will consider only valid ACS experience
BUT, SS - Yes they will look into your complete resume to judge your candidature


----------



## MahendraReddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have launched my state sponsor ship on Jan 24 2015 and I just want to know how much more time it would take for getting invitation from the Victoria State , I am under Sub Class 190 .

Please guide me in further process after getting invitation and necessary steps for completion of my documentation if some one has already experienced such situation.

Thanks All,
Take Care.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have launched my state sponsor ship on Jan 24 2015 and I just want to know how much more time it would take for getting invitation from the Victoria State , I am under Sub Class 190 .
> 
> ...


First...wait for invitation...have seen in past getting invitation from vic is quite tough as they have tendency to reject most of them without any specific reason...
Once you get invitation...you have 2 mnths to do entire things...from visa fee submission and onwards...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

MahendraReddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have launched my state sponsor ship on Jan 24 2015 and I just want to know how much more time it would take for getting invitation from the Victoria State , I am under Sub Class 190 .
> 
> ...


Victoria is nowadays rejecting most of the ICT applications.


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

I too need to fill RPL Project Form for 261313 -Software Engineer. Please help.


----------



## Santhi Sundarapalli (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Swetha 

Did you submit your RPL form?...can you please help me on the same.

Thanks!!


----------

